# Programs Transferred To Edge Freeze Unwatchable



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

Well how nice that I transferred my programs and now they are ruined. This happened with my neighbor too from Bolt to Bolt. Out six bucks already and for every ruined show I have to buy on Vudu TiVo is going to reimburse me. Total joke what we paid for this equipment and now this. Thanks TiVo.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

That's not gonna happen. I'm sure Tivo's attitude is transfer at your own risk. Unless you used Tivo online which of course we have no idea.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

buildersboy66 said:


> Well how nice that I transferred my programs and now they are ruined. This happened with my neighbor too from Bolt to Bolt. Out six bucks already and for every ruined show I have to buy on Vudu TiVo is going to reimburse me. Total joke what we paid for this equipment and now this. Thanks TiVo.


Did you get rid of the original TiVo that you transferred them from (or delete the shows already) as you should be able to watch them on that TiVo or if you still have service on it stream them instead of transferring them?

Scott


----------

